# GTA IV: FATAL ERROR RC20 - Please reinstall the game



## linkin

Every now and then i get this CTD... i have reinstalled the game. I swear, with all these errors it's like they are trying to get you to buy a console.

Anyway, what's the fix for this error? I have reinstalled the game, my windows is all updated, same with my drivers. This happened the first time after i installed an extra 2gb of ram. could this be the issue? 

All i noticed after installing more ram was that crysis didn't lag when i turned around, and the levels loaded faster.

I ran a memtest after i got the ram sticks in properly (this mobo is fussy with how pout ram sticks in) no errors turned up.


----------



## Shane

From what i can find out...RC20 Error means: Invalid resource detected - Please re-install the game...but like you said you have!!!!

Have you recently updated your graphics drivers? If so Uninstall them and roll back a version....see if this helps?

Heres the official error code list

http://www.rockstargames.com/support/gta4pc/GTAIV_Error_Codes_ALL_EN.html


----------



## linkin

I'm using the same drivers i did on vista, catalyst 9.11. Not only am i getting that error, but random freezes as well. even with clip capture off. If it matters i'm using the commandline.txt with -norestrictions and -percentvidmem100. I'm also using patch 1.0.4

This game never should have been released in this state.


----------



## Shane

I think you may be trying to run the game on higher settings that your system can handle....512mb of Vram is simply not enough for GTA IV....even 1Gb isnt enough to max it..

Id take out that -norestrictions,...thats why the limit was put there in the first place


----------



## linkin

yeah but then it looks crap 

This is how i have it set up:

Resolution: 1280x1024 @ 75hz
Textures: High
Water: High
Reflection: High
Shadows: Off
AF: 16x

View distance on 40
Detail distance on 100
Vehicle density 100
Shadows density 0

constant 30+fps when outside, around 5 when inside.


----------



## Shane

linkin93 said:


> yeah but then it looks crap
> 
> This is how i have it set up:
> 
> Resolution: 1280x1024 @ 75hz
> Textures: High
> Water: High
> Reflection: High
> 
> AF: 16x
> 
> 
> Detail distance on 100
> Vehicle density 100



I think those settings are just too high for a 4850 with 512mb,Gta iv is very GPU demanding!

Just try removing that Norestrictions and see if the game starts.


----------



## linkin

it does start and i can play fine with those settings. the problem is that it randomly freezes (audio still plays) or crashes to the desktop with that RC20 error.

I'll try without norestrictions and see how long i can go.


----------



## linkin

game is still crashing/freezing. but so is crysis and nfs shift...


----------



## Aastii

have you got your system fully stable yet? If not, that may be why


----------



## linkin

yeah it's stable. to be sure i did prime95 again for 2 hours.


----------



## WeatherMan

Try running it without that extra ram ?


----------



## linkin

tried it, still crashes. personally i think the games just poorly written. Other people have these problems too.


----------



## WeatherMan

I have CTD's with GTAIV, but it was due to OTT settings, I used the norestrict command aswell, and I kept running out of vram on my 4890.


----------



## linkin

norestricions is off now. i am still using the percentvidmem100 command. it has crashed less frequently but it still crashes which isn't good enough. this is the first gta game i've played on pc that has issues. GTA3 was perfect, Vice City was perfect, SA was perfect. GTA4 is the only one.


----------



## JareeB

linkin93 said:


> it does start and i can play fine with those settings. the problem is that it randomly freezes (audio still plays) or crashes to the desktop with that RC20 error.
> 
> I'll try without norestrictions and see how long i can go.



maybe your vram is getting too full? and so it has to take time and clear it?
i can play the game with my system on low.


----------

